# which cases??



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

Just want see your guys opinion and which one best bang on the money and good looking and good enough airflow for my system.  and my budget is around mid of £40-45
1.Silverstone PS-01B-W £40.12(really like this case design)
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silv...wer-Case-Black-with-Window-Side-Panel-w-o-PSU
2.CoolerMaster Elite RC-330 £30.23
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...w-o-PSU-(New-Improved-Version)-Scan-Exclusive
3.Sharkoon Rebel 9 £34.49
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Sharkoon-Rebel-9-ECONOMY-Black-Edition-ATX-(No-PSU)

And i'm not posting the antec 300 because i don't really like it,looks like a giant metal box and it doesn't come with enough fans which will make me pay more


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Your scan link is broken 

Out of the 3, however, I like the silverstone the most. That said, Alexp999 is selling his CM 690 in his [FS] thread, I think he wants around £50 for it, and they are really amazing cases, best airflow you can get for sub £100.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

+1 on Alex's case.

I was tempted by it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

yeah alex asked me if i want buy it too lmao and those links works for me


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

No, the sharkoon link is broken, at my end anyway.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

I would take the Sharkoon case. has perforated vent on the bottom of the side panel to allow cool air to rise and warm air to exhaust out the top also has 2x 120mm x 25mm fan mounts on the side panel. the front drive bay covers are also perforated. and since the case is cheap you can buy the Sharkoon Rebel 9 Fan Frame accessory for a second front 120mm fan.


----------



## MRCL (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> No, the sharkoon link is broken, at my end anyway.



Add a ")" at the end of the interwebz adress.

And +1 for the Sharkoon, unless you like side windows, then go for the Silverstone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

hmm can someone show me the sharkoon by like a review or something?? it looks ugly to me >.> and it probably cost abit more than the silverstone because it doesn't include fans and can someone find a review for the silverstone one please?? i can't find any


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

God damn im fast 

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/user...el-9-mid-size-atx-case-first-impressions.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

the sharkoon doesn't look to bad,although i have to consider the fact i would need buy some 120mm fans with the case,which causes me to pay more than that silverstone..but would it be worth it for cooling??


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

forget looks your not going to get a good looking case at that price range, purchase the Sharkoon. and yes the cooling is worth it.


----------



## tonyd223 (May 4, 2009)

*Sharkoon*

The Sharkoon is also an iCute case - available from Maplin for £39.99 (of course no delivery as you can pick it up from a store...)

I've got the Value one - with the useless 250mm side fan which doesn't blow a lot of air. There is no cable management, but it's an ok case and was used by Custom PC for a value focussed build about a year ago. Best points? 4 USB ports on the front. Bad points? The foam dust filters on the front are a pain to remove and replace (so I threw them away). The front 120mm fan is ok but the HDD mounts are a joke (replaced mine with two Thermaltake HDD cages with front 120mm fans).

Would I buy again? No - I'd get the Antec 300 every single time...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

ouch so would it be better to replace those air dust filter with 80mm fans?? and what 120mm fans should i buy??
http://www.scan.co.uk/Index.aspx?NT=1-0-8-244-0


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> The Sharkoon is also an iCute case - available from Maplin for £39.99 (of course no delivery as you can pick it up from a store...)
> 
> I've got the Value one - with the useless 250mm side fan which doesn't blow a lot of air. There is no cable management, but it's an ok case and was used by Custom PC for a value focussed build about a year ago. Best points? 4 USB ports on the front. Bad points? The foam dust filters on the front are a pain to remove and replace (so I threw them away). The front 120mm fan is ok but the HDD mounts are a joke (replaced mine with two Thermaltake HDD cages with front 120mm fans).
> 
> Would I buy again? No - I'd get the Antec 300 every single time...



ok but your talking about a completely different model, 250mm fan has low static pressure. and nobody should stick with stock fans they should be replaced immediately.


----------



## tonyd223 (May 4, 2009)

*120mm fans*

buy two of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THERMALTAKE-i...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

they look great, they're relatively quiet and they're cheap


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ouch so would it be better to replace those air dust filter with 80mm fans?? and what 120mm fans should i buy??
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Index.aspx?NT=1-0-8-244-0



Rebel 9 Economy has no filters.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

well the sharkoon rebel 9 doesn't come with any fans..so i need buy them seperately,so thats why i'm asking which 120mm fans to buy from the list?? and how many i would need


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> buy two of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THERMALTAKE-i...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> they look great, they're relatively quiet and they're cheap



as long as the 5.25" bay mounts a hard drive he doesn't need to. why would he replace a plastic fan bracket for a restrictive hard drive cage with a terrible fan? plus he only has 1 hard drive.


----------



## tonyd223 (May 4, 2009)

good point - I think they're a cheap way of adding fans and a better way of holding the hard drives - wasn't aware the economy didn't have filters - my value does - and I accept your point on the static pressure of the 250mm fan


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well the sharkoon rebel 9 doesn't come with any fans..so i need buy them seperately,so thats why i'm asking which 120mm fans to buy from the list?? and how many i would need



Buy Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy, Sharkoon Rebel 9 Fan Bracket. and buy 4 of these and 1 of these overtime.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

I think what kur is trying to relay across is that hes reluctant to spend so much on a case, and then have to pay even more out on fans / brackets for fans.

Get the silverstone, its gorgeous, decent airflow, and cheap too. Plus its the one you really liked / wanted, so go for that one!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

except it has a restrictive plastic door and no front intake. you will probably be keeping the door open or off most of the time and when you factor that in the Sharkoon ends up winning a beauty pageant in my opinion.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

well seeing as it takes 2x80mm fans on rear..that saves me some cover,should i buy one of those front mount bays so i have 2 front coolers and leave the side panels as normal filters?? well i can extend my costage on the sharkoon,it does appeal to me a little bit now seeing it been used.
(yes i can probably stretch out my budget abit more maybe)
Heres what i was thinking with the sharkoon:



and heres the silverstone(including my xilence wing 80mm for side panel for more cooling):


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

If you can stretch your budget that far, alex's 690 is by far your best option


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

you will want to replace the 2x 80mm rear exhaust, they are loud and inefficient compared to a 120mm.  the Yate Loons are great case fans they perform on par with the Scythe S-Flex series which i'm sure you know but for a fraction of the cost, buy them. again you don't have to buy all this at once you can buy the fans gradually over time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

well,it be great if i can buy them all at one go so i can get everything ready and maybe i can consider the CM690 from alex


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

you can also make use of that 3.5" adapter the Sharkoon Rebel 9 comes with by picking up a 3.5" Fan Controller. if you get a Fan Controller change the 4 Yate Loon Medium Speeds and 1 Yate Loon High Speed to 5 Yate Loon High Speeds the Fan Controller will undervolt them for example the 2 Front Fans you can set to 7v, the 2 Side Fans to 5-7v and the Rear Fan to 7-12v.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

well if looks isn't the issue..then the antec 300? it comes with a 120mm and a 140mm??
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Antec-Three-Hundred-Black-Midi-Tower-Case-w-o-PSU 
and 1 of the cooler master 120mm Red LEDs for £5.72?? adding this would give me enough airflow for my system?
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm-Coolermaster-SilentInternal-Case-Fan-with-Red-LED-Quiet-22db
in total: £51.68


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

you really should buy the Yate Loons I don't know how to stress this enough do you know the Scythe S-Flex series? they are $15-20 USD fans that use a fluid dynamic bearing and a excellent motor with great static pressure Yate Loons are sleeve bearing so they are quieter than ball bearings but the MTBF (mean time before failure) is shorter but I have never had one fail on me or heard of one failing they only cost 3 and a half pounds. LED fans are terrible you don't want a LED to die or realize the fan is a lot louder than specified because the company had to cut cost for the LED's by using a different bearing or cheaper motor. if you want the Antec 300 go for it cute case however the Sharkoon is cheaper and offers the extra side fan and side fans are the most important intakes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

really confusing me now..i hear people say side isn't important and important now and yes i would buy those yate loons but it be a seperate order and it probably be delivered on different day..??i want get it all in one day so i can work on it without waiting for tiny things to arrive like fans on different day,it be great if i can order it in one go on same website so i know they will all arive on same day.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

be patient and you won't be disappointed, and whoever told you that is wrong, side intakes directly cool the GPU the more side fans the more aerial coverage the motherboard gets the motherboard can run over a 100'c, almost every front intake is restricted by the hard drive cage or rack this is because they are not actual front intakes they are meant to cool the hard drives have you ever seen a hard drive under thermal imaging (Seagate in a Cooler Master 690) the air that comes from the front intake is going to be warm.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

well..i do have 1 problem with those fans,they are really loud..and i sit exactly NEXT to my tower,and im going be scared my ear drums will die on me with those loud fans lol


----------



## MilkyWay (May 4, 2009)

Sharkoon Rebel 9 ECONOMY looks the nicest and looks like its built good for a budget case

BUT the silverston looks like it is better inside even tho it looks kinda crap outside

the coolermaster nope the 590 is good but its out of range of price and for that you can get alex case which is similar

for pure budget the Sharky ones a winner


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well..i do have 1 problem with those fans,they are really loud..and i sit exactly NEXT to my tower,and im going be scared my ear drums will die on me with those loud fans lol



you should always have the case on the floor because air is the coolest sometimes this isn't always possible because of extremely dry rooms that accumulate large amounts of dust, the desk or the space. Yate Loons are not that loud the high speed model is 40 decibels but if your using a fan controller you can undervolt them if not you can buy 4 low speed models which are 28 decibels and 1 medium speed which is 33 decibels.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 4, 2009)

tbh alex case is what £55 and it needs no modding or additional parts is nicer and a lot more practical inside


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> you should always have the case on the floor sometimes this isn't always possible because of extremely dry rooms that accumulate large amounts of dust, the desk or the space. Yate Loons are not that loud the high speed model is 40 decibels but if your using a fan controller you can undervolt them if not you can buy 4 low speed models which are 28 decibels and 1 medium speed which is 33 decibels.



If you seen my room you would understand there is no room on my floor for it lol and i got carpet floor aswell and i was wondering can you fit a 80mm fan on the side panel on the 300 like you can with the silverstone?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> If you seen my room you would understand there is no room on my floor for it lol and i got carpet floor aswell and i was wondering can you fit a 80mm fan on the side panel on the 300 like you can with the silverstone?



no it only supports 120mm on the side panel I believe. you might be able to mount a 80mm if you thread cable ties through the mesh.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2009)

hmm..i suppose but really i'm leading onto the red LEDs with the antec 300,it is my choice in the end and i'm grateful for your advice but i'm more into buying it all in one site at one go and those fans are probably really loud


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Antec 300's are excellent mate, the stock cable management is decent, and the cooling potential is excellent - Ive used 3 so far for customer builds and all have commented on how nice they look too.

But, with anything, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, what I may love you may thinks vile. But a 300 with some red LED fans would look mean


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

A CM690 with red fans would look better


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Pictures of your sniper would be equally as good


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Today, room is tidy, just want to get all the stuff down to the PO and ill take em when I get back


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2009)

yeah my colour scheme is black and red so thats why i'm going use red LEDs =p and i was thinking of getting a window side panel for it later on in the year but i don't know where to get one


----------



## Geofrancis (May 6, 2009)

the rebel 9 is a very good case for the money i had one for my gaming rig.
it has dust filters down the entire front of the case to keep that pesky dust out and more fan mounts more fan mounts than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2009)

is the cable management any good on the sharkoon or silverstone??


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

the Precision has a small hole and a smaller hole but they both don't really have any cable management. if you can wait. look for the NZXT Beta the MSRP is $49 USD very affordable should be released soon.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

any idea when it will be released??? and most NZXT cases have been expensive past years in UK


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

it's a low budget case believe me they are not going to sell it for $49 in the US and sell it for $150 in the UK it might cost a little more in the UK because of currency exchange and the retailer but saving up might be worth it. it should be released soon...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

i suppose..although i really hope its release in somewhere in june,it looks nice and is the cable management good??


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

how would I know nobody owns the case, it looks ok it has some nice big holes in the motherboard tray.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

i feel like emailing them when they are releasing it to europe lol,but i'm wait till i got the money to decide


----------



## BumbleBee (May 8, 2009)

it's coming out really soon... be patient, I hope you don't have a girlfriend. and the only thing I could find regarding the price tag in Europe is $50 Euro according to VR-Zone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2009)

well i used to have a girlfriend..now i broke up with her now...not much i can do..she always have some kind of problem with me and argue with me about small things and yes i can be patient i guess


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2009)

just a quick question..i've just looked at the silverstone case on there website and it seems the front panel has some lights on the front..and i was wondering,if i switch the front fan with red LED fan would that bit glow red aswell?? if you guys don't get what bit i'm talking about heres a picture if it helps:



The original front fan is blue LED..so i'm assuming that bit glows blue because of the front fan?? so if i change it to red led on the front that bit would glow red instead of blue right??


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2009)

Those are for the HDD and Power LED's, they have nothing to do with the color of the fan.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 11, 2009)

oo okay..man i really don't know what case to go for =( such a hard decision


----------

